# moral relativism



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

What are some movies that send a message of religious relativism? I am looking mostly for movies that have clips that illustrate relativism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 6, 2006)

Its not a movie, but the country-western song by Montgomery Gentry, "You do your thing," is relativistic. However, if you watch the video it shows the protagonist taking a baseball bat to a drug dealer. Problem: For a pluralist or a relativist, why do you care what others are doing?


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 6, 2006)

I can think of a recent, english movie called Match Point. It shows the depths that a man will sink to hide his sins and the coveteousness of his heart. Really brings home the point of what a man will do to his fellow human beings when he is consistent with his morally, relativistic world-view. FYI, it is a rated R movie.


[Edited on 3-6-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Its not a movie, but the country-western song by Montgomery Gentry, "You do your thing," is relativistic. However, if you watch the video it shows the protagonist taking a baseball bat to a drug dealer. Problem: For a pluralist or a relativist, why do you care what others are doing?



Other than the schizophrenic and inconsistent relativism in the song, it does highlight the good ole boy way of life.


----------

